# Build quality and its demise.



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

Having sold out 2007 Swift lifestyle that we had for 11 years and saw good use we now have a 2018 Bailey Autograph with just 4000 miles on the clock and obviously little use.
But The build quality is so much less than our old swift.
Plenty of loose things that need reafixing. Plenty more that need some minor mod to improve what was obviously not good enough before.
Every laminated wood panel has screws holding things on covered over with a matching sticky circle with a similar pattern to the wood. And the edges just peel up. I've replaced 100 so far!
Still only had it a few months and I guess in a few more I'll have worked through most of it.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Built to a price I guess Pat. Not wanting to offend you or anyone who owns a Bailey but are they regarded as an entry level model? This should not mean that you should not expect the thing to hang together well though Pat.

We also have those sticky circular wood effect things in our MH and yes, a number of ours have got curly too!

Can you please post a link to where you got your replacements from?

ta


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

Certainly not German quality or price. £79K ish for a new one.

This is the site I used for parts.








Parts & Fittings For Bailey Motorhomes | Buy Online


Order official parts & fittings for Bailey motorhomes today from PRIMA Leisure, official aftermarket and parts supplier for Bailey Motorhomes. Buy online for Next Day Delivery.




www.primaleisure.com


----------

